# Krausen has dropped. No yeast!



## wereprawn (24/8/15)

2 days ago i checked my fermenting beer and it had a decent amount of yeast on top. The brew had been fermenting since 18th of this month....so i brewed this arvo, thinking i'd top crop . Finished making a lovely wort , only to to find the krausen on the other beer has dropped like a stone to the bottom . I don't have any other yeast on hand ,nor will i be able to get any tomorrow. So do you guys think rousing the yeast in the beer and pouring a litre of yeasty beer into the wort will be enough to ferment without under pitching problems ? Will be very careful not to oxygenate ect.


----------



## seamad (24/8/15)

i'd be inclined to xfer the first beer into a new fermenter to finish ( squirt some co2 into it first ), remove required amount of yeast , and pitch that. Happened to me a couple of times with 1968, goes like the clappers then sinks like a stone.


----------



## wereprawn (24/8/15)

seamad said:


> i'd be inclined to xfer the first beer into a new fermenter to finish ( squirt some co2 into it first ), remove required amount of yeast , and pitch that. Happened to me a couple of times with 1968, goes like the clappers then sinks like a stone.
> 
> Fermentor 1 is full of beer and fermentor 2 is full of fresh wort. Don't own a fermentor 3 unfortunately.


----------



## seamad (24/8/15)

cube?


----------



## wereprawn (24/8/15)

Haha. Nah mate.Use an immersion chiler. No cubes. First time with this problem . Got me stumped .


----------



## seamad (24/8/15)

won't do that again...
Maybe tilt fermenter as much as possible so tap inlet is lowest, might get a bit more yeast out that way than if it's just flat ? Depending on yeast you might only have to wait a couple of hours, could do it a couple of times to get more yeast. Maybe siphon off the bottom of the fermenter ?


----------



## wereprawn (24/8/15)

Good idea. Cheers Seamad. Will go with tilting the fv. So simple .


----------



## S.E (24/8/15)

Under the circumstances I would do exactly as you suggested and rouse the yeast a little bit and draw off a litre or so and use that. You probably don’t even need to rouse the yeast though as it will be settling from the top and still be pretty concentrated (edit: and suspended) in the wort near the bottom of the fermenter.


----------



## trevgale (24/8/15)

I would use a bit of sanitised hose to siphon from right from the bottom of the fermentor. If you have the time you could collect it into a bottle, chill it and see how much yeast you have collected. Otherwise just put it straight into the unfermented wort.


----------



## mxd (24/8/15)

Head to Bunnings and get a fermenter, or put it back in the kettle and do a transfer


----------



## mxd (24/8/15)

Or a big sanitised spoon and dig some (3 ?) out of the first fermenter


----------



## S.E (24/8/15)

S.E said:


> Under the circumstances I would do exactly as you suggested and rouse the yeast a little bit and draw off a litre or so and use that. You probably don’t even need to rouse the yeast though as it will be settling from the top and still be pretty concentrated (edit: and suspended) in the wort near the bottom of the fermenter.


Edit #2: beer near the bottom, its not wort anymore


----------



## wereprawn (24/8/15)

mxd said:


> Head to Bunnings and get a fermenter, or put it back in the kettle and do a transfer


Just roused the yeast , poured a litre in the wort and stirred the great lump that stuck to the spoon in as well . Such simple solutions . Have been sampling my kegs so plz excuse my inability to think for myself . :lol:


----------



## S.E (24/8/15)

Just out of interest, what yeast did you use that dropped so fast and clumped on the spoon after 6 days?


----------



## wereprawn (24/8/15)

S.E said:


> Just out of interest, what yeast did you use that dropped so fast and clumped on the spoon after 6 days?


Just us-05 mate. Strange ferment this time though. I usually need to cold crash to get the yeast to sink after after its done. And usually takes twice as long.


----------



## wereprawn (25/8/15)

Had a small krausen this morning. Seems to have worked well. Cheers.


----------



## S.E (25/8/15)

wereprawn said:


> Just us-05 mate. Strange ferment this time though. I usually need to cold crash to get the yeast to sink after after its done. And usually takes twice as long.


I was going to ask if you had used S04 as it ferments and drops as you described without cold conditioning.

I had the opposite experience recently though with S04, it wouldn’t drop until I cold conditioned for a few days and behaved more like US05. I even wondered if it was US05 that had been packaged wrongly.


----------

